# Problems with Netgear CG3000D-RG Wireless Router and Compaq laptop



## d_dobson (Mar 5, 2011)

We have a BRAND NEW Netgear CG3000D-RG wireless router (modem). We have had this modem for just about two months, and have 3 laptops in the house and a XBox 360. We have screaming signal @ 50 megs. However my wifes Compaq Laptop keeps kicking her off the internet. The homepage will load, and sometimes MAYBE one more screen. But then nothing else will load, and the signal bars at the bottom right of the screen get an exclamation point. No other computers have ANY problems, nor does the XBox (which is the only thing that is actually hardwired). 


My wife needs this for school......so PLEASE HELP!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.

Also please show for the initial connection and then again for when it is lost ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## d_dobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok.....I have attached both screenshots.

And here is the IP/Config:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Cupcake of Love>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mine
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 96-4C-E5-6F-F7-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-4C-E5-6F-F7-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::44c:a4ef:95b:53%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 05, 2011 5:30:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 05, 2011 9:09:01 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 328223973
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BE-DF-97-00-26-2D-B3-90-10

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.205.192.61
24.205.224.36
68.116.46.115
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-B3-90-10
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F19EA1D7-803A-4B44-B142-1BA0BAACFDCE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{28C86806-A7B9-479F-8613-B5749A262208}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1809:35c3:3f57:fffc(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1809:35c3:3f57:fffc%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A10E2692-732D-4E27-A5B5-C5223D36BBFA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Cupcake of Love>
C:\Users\Cupcake of Love>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Possible wireless interference. I'd try channels 1,5 or even just try single channel (20 MHz width) and channel 1.


----------



## d_dobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks! I have tried that though, and tried again after I got your reply. No Change. I have even tried updating the wireless driver, and even uninstalling and reinstalling it. Nothing. And, like I said before, the strangest part about it is that there are 2 other laptops and an XBox running through this router/modem and they have not had ONE ISSUE. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The wireless driver is the latest from the laptop manufacturer's web site?

How does the computer do with an ethernet connection to the router?

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## d_dobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Well.....I plugged it into the router, via ethernet connection, and surfed for about 5 minutes. It seemed to work fine.

I reset all three, per your thread. Still doing it. All drivers have been updated and are ok, as far as I can see.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> All drivers have been updated and are ok ...


I repeat: The wireless driver is the latest from the laptop manufacturer's web site? Sometimes people rely on whatever Windows finds; while that often works it's better to have the one that may have been modified to work in the particular system.

While it should make no difference I'd try WPA-PSK TKIP encryption.


----------

